# Has Winter Arrived?!?!



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

We might have actually achieved real winter status, roads are closing, temp with windchill is -20C (-4F) expecting up to another 30cm (a foot) of snow overnight... woot! Its about freaking time, last winter was a bust and this year wasn't shaping up much better.  This is Canada damnit, we love our winters, if it didn't snow we would have nothing to ***** about!

On the downside....Mr Rabbit may be stuck at the Nuclear Station until morning.... boo


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2013)

When I got up his morning, it was -6°F.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

Brrr! We are supposed to hit -16f (-27c) by morning! You're warmer, coffee is on you


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait, Canada has nuclear power?


----------



## pgriz (Jan 21, 2013)

And what country do you think CANDU reactors were named after?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

Canada definitely has nuclear power, the Bruce site is the largest nuclear power station in North America and the second largest in the world next to Japan...


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

I am impressed. Good job! 

Just doing a little cross border fun poking.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

lol we def need a font for that!


----------



## gstaska (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm close to Canada - Minnesota - we had -20 below this morning and not a lot of snow- feeling your pain in that department!


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I love Canada (outside of Quebec).


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

Gstaska, ah you are further north than I am, the Clipper hit you before it got here  
Runnah, how can you not? We are so friendly!


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

You are a very polite people and I do enjoy your many local customs.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

Well darn, I just checked and if Mr Rabbit doesn't make it home I will have to split the wood for tomorrow.... this is not good.... me swinging a big axe.... yikes :neutral:


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

If you can clean a fish and change a flat you're a perfect woman.


----------



## baturn (Jan 21, 2013)

No, a perfect woman can also carry her own weight in moose meat.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 21, 2013)

baturn said:
			
		

> No, a perfect woman can also carry her own weight in moose meat.



I only clean the fish I catch and can't do that ^^ so I guess I'm disqualified, drats


----------



## jhodges10 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd think carrying your weight in Moosehead would be more important.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 21, 2013)

...were still warm here....14f.The cold ain't that bad,its just the f***ing snow/wind.......2' foot last night,expecting 2-3 more by 7:00pm tomorrow.When that lake effect ramps up,it takes its toll.....10 miles south.............nothing.10 miles north.......glad i don't live there!!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 21, 2013)

It's been relatively warm this winter with highs typically around 15-25°F. Hasn't dropped below zero yet, I don't think. Some snow, seems to be lingering longer than usual.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...were still warm here....14f.The cold ain't that bad,its just the f***ing snow/wind.......2' foot last night,expecting 2-3 more by 7:00pm tomorrow.When that lake effect ramps up,it takes its toll.....10 miles south.............nothing.10 miles north.......glad i don't live there!!


Oooo fun! Ah yes, snowsqualls off the lake, quite familiar with them! We are to the lee of Lake Huron and we are still getting slammed.


unpopular said:


> It's been relatively warm this winter with highs typically around 15-25°F. Hasn't dropped below zero yet, I don't think. Some snow, seems to be lingering longer than usual.



It's been unseasonably warm here too.  We had no slow about three days ago, it had come and gone a few times.  We have at least a foot of new snow overnight.

Mr Rabbit made it home last night but more roads closed by this morning and his start is delayed a couple hours... it's not nice out there but regardless, yay winter!


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2013)

6 this morning. I wonder why I don't move to the tropics.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

Quick shot from an upstairs window (haven't braved it out there yet lol) of what we woke up to this morning


----------



## sm4him (Jan 22, 2013)

And here I'm complaining...BITTERLY...about the 4-6 inches of snow we had last Friday and the "arctic" 17 degrees this morning...and the fact that it's not even going to get to 32 for a high today.

But reading about the conditions up north (and midwest) makes me think I shouldn't complain about our weather...except...
...
...

Oh, yeah. I live in the SOUTH. And there's a very good reason I'm a Southerner, born and bred. I. HATE. THE. COLD.

So, while I feel for ya'll, you northerners are just a hardier lot, you'[re SUPPOSED to be able to take the snow! :lmao:

And now if you'll excuse me, I need to go make a FB post about how much I hate this cold weather we're having.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Quick shot from an upstairs window (haven't braved it out there yet lol) of what we woke up to this morning



Your white balance is way off. :er:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha, I feel for you Sharon, it's all relative! 
This amount of snow is really not uncommon for this area, just uncommon over the past couple years, last year we never accumulated even remotely close to this much over the whole season.

Sparky, yes, yes it is, we shall call it a bad snapshot to show snow depth and coverage purposes only!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 22, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Sparky, yes, yes it is, we shall call it a bad snapshot to show snow depth and coverage purposes only!



There is NO EXCUSE for bad photography! You're under exposed by at least a third, if not a full stop, too. It's kind of hard to tell through all the lazy!

wtf is this? y no exposure compensation?!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2013)

We're doing okay here...having a weird thermal inversion for the past apprx. two weeks or so...cold air trapped near ground level, with warmer air above. NO wind, no snow, no freezing rain, just freezing fog at nights in some areas and temps in the mid-20's mostly. One day out of four or five might be sunny and 33-40 at most, but then it fogs back up at ground level and has been staying in the mid- to high 20's all day long. Occasionally, we have had some micro-snow, as some people are now calling it...just like the most incredibly teeny-tiny, hard-to-see flecks of snow! Kind of pretty!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2013)

unpopular said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky, yes, yes it is, we shall call it a bad snapshot to show snow depth and coverage purposes only!
> ...



She hadn't had her coffee yet. :er:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

Derrel, that sounds pretty! Great for getting up high and catching the fog layers over the landscape perhaps........ 

Sparky, you know me so well! I don't white balance that early in the morning! Hell if I was functional I would have flipped the camera into auto and let it decide lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2013)

It is now 7 degrees here.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 22, 2013)

Mrs Rabbit,
  Would you mind,please,closing your windows.It seems the source of our continual snowfall is eminating from your locale,continuing along the western end of lake ontario and depositing it on my house,here on the eastern end of lake ontario.Your attentiveness in this matter would be greatly appreciated.            
                                                                                                                                                                                                              Sincerley,
                                                                                                                                                                                                                The People of Fulton NY


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 23, 2013)

Dear People of Fulton NY,
I'm sorry they are frozen open.
Sincerely,
Frozen Rabbit


----------



## pgriz (Jan 23, 2013)

Woke up this morning with the outside thermometer scratching at the door and trying to get in.  -26C (-15F).  Cat wanted to get out, according to her morning habit, took one step across the doorsill and ran back inside to the nearest hot air register.  Dumb animal?  Maybe not.  Tonight, forecast is for -30C (-22F).  Winds are picking up, so with the wind-chill it is...  not worth describing using normal words.  At this point, I don't need a rich relative trying to get rid of an inheritance, I need someone in a warm place where we can run to and wear flipflops and shorts outside.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol! THAT'S what that scratching was! 

I braved it and went out on the deck with my iPod and took a shot of mine...






Brrrrr!


----------



## runnah (Jan 23, 2013)

-7 this morning. But hardly any snow.


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 23, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Quick shot from an upstairs window (haven't braved it out there yet lol) of what we woke up to this morning



You're lucky, I'm deprived of such beautiful fresh snow! It was 0°C here in the afternoon. It's mostly sunny or overcast here with strong winds here in the winter. Though it snows like once or twice a year. Our family travels a 2 hour journey to Galiyat to enjoy a little  snow.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 28, 2013)

Sarmad, you can always visit Canada 

I'm sitting here with my coffee, it is freezing rain/snow/sleeting outside.  There are 8 mourning doves, 4 male cardinals, 3 females and countless juncos, finches and sparrows.... And not enough light to take any pictures.
Guess I'll have to be selfish and just enjoy it myself


----------



## skieur (Jan 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Canada (outside of Quebec).



If you yanks spoke French, you would love Quebec too.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jan 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> You are a very polite people and I do enjoy your many local customs.



If you spent time in Quebec in February, you would enjoy the white canes and canteens....full of liquor.

skieur


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 31, 2013)

There is always a price to pay....

Yesterday we had a "beautiful" day, temp went up to PLUS 12c!! ... and it rained... and it rained ... and the river swelled, and the ice broke away from the shorelines... then overnight reality set in... temp dropped to MINUS 11 by this morning.

Everything is frozen and it's squalling. 
The roads say it all lol


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

Drive a few hours north and I'll show you winter...

Last week was absolutely brutal. We hit a record for Sudbury with -36 celsius without windchill. It was -52 celsius with the windchill. If that's not winter, well I don't know what is. Oh and we can't our 3 foot snowbanks either lol.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha no thank you you can keep that cold! brrrr!!
We had over a foot of snow that melted along with a few inches of rain yesterday so other than the black ice on the roads the biggest worry is the rivers and possible ice jams and flooding.  It is FLYING right now, yesterday it was huge chunks of ice, did they ever sound cool bumping into each other though!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

The whole city shut down for us. My wife's University, Laurentian, was shut down and I was sent home form work because of the rain and major drop in temperatures, from +3 to -20 with in a few hours. We're in Canada, the city isn't supposed to shut down because of weather lol.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 31, 2013)

Near DC - two days of 70°F (21°C), 46°F (7°C) today and snow showers/flurries tomorrow.


edit: °C added.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 31, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> The whole city shut down for us. My wife's University, Laurentian, was shut down and I was sent home form work because of the rain and major drop in temperatures, from +3 to -20 with in a few hours. We're in Canada, the city isn't supposed to shut down because of weather lol.



Note in the image I posted.... roads are icy and you can't see but they weren't closed lol There is one section closed that wasn't showing but it is notorious for closing, you pretty much assume as soon as the word "squall" hits the forecast it is not passable lol.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

skieur said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I love Canada (outside of Quebec).
> ...



Oh I know enough to get around, but language barrier aside I found many to be rude in general and quite smelly. Not all but some.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

skieur said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I love Canada (outside of Quebec).
> ...



So true! People are friendly and Montreal, my hometown, is an awesome city with a rich culture. Hey there's even a lot of english there too.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Its a beautiful city that oozes culture, but I wish that not knowing the language wasn't seen as an insult.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I soo don't agree with you here. Do I think it's possible of that happening, sure, but to I'd like to know how your attitude was going in.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



Fair enough, but the issue is if you don't try they find it insulting. This can open a can of worms but if a french guy went to Maine and only tried to speak to you in french and made no effort to speak in english, how would you feel?


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Demers18 said:
> ...



Half of Maine does speak french. 

Honestly I do run into it but I am not offended if a tourist doesn't know the native language, it is to be expected.

If the same person were to live here and still not make the effort then it is a different story. 

But overall the attitude in Quebec seems to be that everyone has a chip on their shoulder towards everyone who isn't french canadian. Even Canadians from other providences will attest to that fact.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



That I will agree with because it's true. I'm a perfectly bilingual French Canadian and even I got flack as a kid because I spoke english and lived all over Canada. I've been in many arguments with Quebecers and other Canadians for that matter,  on this exact topic. I find both sides have two extremes and personally, I seem to fit right in the middle ecause of my experience.

On a second note, I've been to Boston to play in a tournament as a kid and found the people to be quite nice. Really enjoyed it there.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Boston is awesome and if you aren't a minority, a very friendly place. 

Yeah I guess they feel like they have to struggle to keep their French identity by acting in such a manner. It is a shame because its such a great place, but I always have several rude experiences every time I've been there (hundreds).


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> Boston is awesome and if you aren't a minority, a very friendly place.
> 
> Yeah I guess they feel like they have to struggle to keep their French identity by acting in such a manner. It is a shame because its such a great place, *but I always have several rude experiences every time I've been there (hundreds)*.



That's really unfortunate. At least it's a good enough place for you to go back


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Boston is awesome and if you aren't a minority, a very friendly place.
> ...



Yeah to be honest I could say the same about NYC except for the language thing.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

It's pre coffee so iPod pic.

Will we reach the doorknob?


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully, it's not a door you need to use.  The local weather forecasters are deeply disappointed that they cannot claim the "super" or "mega" or "snowmageddon" for our area, which is supposed to be skirted by the storm going through southern Ontario, and the other one coming up the eastern seaboard.  We're supposed to get about 10-15 cm (4-8 inches) of snow by Saturday morning, which will serve to freshen up the ski trails, and provide us with a bit of exercise cleaning our walks and driveways.  Gonna be windy today, though, with winds forecast to be gusting to 90 kph (55 mph).  This means that some places will be bare (down to the ice cover that is currently on the ground) to snowdrifts of 3-4 feet in the unlucky areas.  Driving will be a pain, mainly due to visibility.  I checked the essential supplies, and we have enough coffee to last us into next week, so we're fine.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 8, 2013)

Rain and cold, today.  Those along the northern Atlantic coast (NJ, NY, New England, Maritimes) be careful.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Hopefully, it's not a door you need to use.  The local weather forecasters are deeply disappointed that they cannot claim the "super" or "mega" or "snowmageddon" for our area, which is supposed to be skirted by the storm going through southern Ontario, and the other one coming up the eastern seaboard.  We're supposed to get about 10-15 cm (4-8 inches) of snow by Saturday morning, which will serve to freshen up the ski trails, and provide us with a bit of exercise cleaning our walks and driveways.  Gonna be windy today, though, with winds forecast to be gusting to 90 kph (55 mph).  This means that some places will be bare (down to the ice cover that is currently on the ground) to snowdrifts of 3-4 feet in the unlucky areas.  Driving will be a pain, mainly due to visibility.  I checked the essential supplies, and we have enough coffee to last us into next week, so we're fine.


Coffee stocked up here too! At least we have our priorities straight!  
I'll take the snow over the ice any time! We got about 8 inches overnight and expect about the same again this morning.  It's just coming down steady but nothing compared to what the east coast is expecting.



snowbear said:


> Rain and cold, today.  Those along the northern Atlantic coast (NJ, NY, New England, Maritimes) be careful.


Brrr rain, rain just gets into you and chills you, I'll take the snow thanks... unless there is thunder and lightening.. then I'll take rain lol


----------



## sm4him (Feb 8, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Rain and cold, today.  Those along the northern Atlantic coast (NJ, NY, New England, Maritimes) be careful.



Rain and cold here today too. Well, that's a relative thing. It'll "only" get up to about 51 F. 
But sunny and almost 60 tomorrow.

That blizzard the East Coast is expecting?? Uh-uh. I don't want ANY part of THAT.  
I hope everyone stays safe and warm!


----------



## Ritzy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ugh I just checked the weather and here in NB they are calling for 30-40cm of snow by Sunday morning. This isn't gonna be fun


----------



## IByte (Feb 9, 2013)

It's about damn time! Snowball fight!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

It is currently POURING rain and for excitement it will turn to snow this afternoon and we are supposed to get at least a foot by tomorrow afternoon.  Mr Rabbit took the VW GTI to work today because the van is currently up on jacks mid repair... good timing! lmao!


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

Winter is coming, March 31st. ( Geeky reference... anybody get it)


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw Mish.... what are you playing a game of here? .....


----------



## squirrels (Feb 20, 2013)

These last posts are in stark contrast to the rest of the thread.


----------



## baja2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

winter is still here, check out the window


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

squirrels said:


> These last posts are in stark contrast to the rest of the thread.


Sometimes you just HAVE to randomly geek out, it's an important geek rule


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone will get it, rabbit. It's a big deal to some of us geeks.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Whoa, back that truck up there Mishele, is your avatar a new shot..........


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2013)

so confused.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

You got it. Posted it a few days ago. Winter Blues


----------



## pgriz (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah... her "Winter-flavoured flower".  And yes, that is Canadian spelling.  We don't discriminate against "u" and include "u" with "o" when appropriate.  Because discrimination against "U" would not be right.  Whoever "U" are.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> so confused.



 Not surprised.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> so confused.










mishele said:


> You got it. Posted it a few days ago. Winter Blues





pgriz said:


> Yeah... her "Winter-flavoured flower".  And yes, that is Canadian spelling.  We don't discriminate against "u" and include "u" with "o" when appropriate.  Because discrimination against "U" would not be right.  Whoever "U" are.



**gasp** and I missed it, I'm going to find it now!


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty easy to miss stuff. I do it all the time.


----------



## squirrels (Feb 20, 2013)

mishele said:


> Someone will get it, rabbit. It's a big deal to some of us geeks.



But..but.. *stark *contrast! Don't revoke my geek card it's one of my two forms of identification!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Lmao! 

I lost my card.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2013)

One time I found $5.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

squirrels said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Someone will get it, rabbit. It's a big deal to some of us geeks.
> ...



:hail: yay!!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 20, 2013)

I love watching "Winter" on a screen of some far-away place.  I can commiserate!  It's the feeling of being an extra on the set, and I don't get to eat the good stuff, or see the stars up close, that I don't like.  That and shovelling the car out of the snowbank.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2013)

winter over here arrived in October, and will last until May


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Alex_B said:
			
		

> winter over here arrived in October, and will last until May



Yup sounds about right!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh and it did start to snow shortly after my post about it pouring.... And it hasn't stopped, we have to be close to 2ft by now...ugh.


----------



## holly125 (Feb 20, 2013)

runnah said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Canada (outside of Quebec).



why? without Quebec


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

squirrels said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Someone will get it, rabbit. It's a big deal to some of us geeks.
> ...


Can't believe I missed that the first go around!!! :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 21, 2013)

The snow has stopped, we got about 2 1/2ftish
Bunnies had to make a trail lol


----------

